# Pollensa wheel chafing problem



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

On my 2006 Transit based model, the clearance between the rear face of the rear nearside tyre and the leading side mount of the side step is so minimal that they actually touch when going round right hands bends.
Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Tony
Have never had this problem but would seriously advise taking it back to the dealer to have it sorted out. It definitely doesn't sound right because the tyre will wear through in the end with possible catastrophic results.....
Get it checked quickly mate...

Keith


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

tonyt said:


> Has anyone else experienced this?


Nope. Although mine isn't a Transit, I'm gonna check when I get home tonight 

Thanks for the 'heads up', as they say.

Gerald


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Just a thought, could it be a wheel bearing on the way out? Happened to us once.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Pollensa Wheels*

I can't really help as our Pollensa is a Pug. 
Have reported elsewhere about Tyre Valve failure. Three out of five have failed so far. Pug dealer says it was probably built with a faulty batch, still waiting for a reply from Peugeot Customer Services. 
Been advised at the last two MOT's that front wheel bearings are showing signs of play but do not need replacing yet 24K mls. 
Friends Pug has metal valves. Noticed the Vans at the show had a fair mix of metal & Rubber. ATS do not know what netal valve to reccommend.

Steve


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I have a Transit based A/S Legend, slighyly longer body I think. No problem here either.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> Just a thought, could it be a wheel bearing on the way out


 Quite possibly the most likely cause ,The step IMO is fitted in the wrong place if all it taks is bearing play to make the tyre rub,
Any sign of this come MOT time and you have instant MOT Fail
Geo


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Dont bother with the dealer phone AutoSleepers direct


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

dodger148 said:


> Dont bother with the dealer phone AutoSleepers direct


Thanks - I did - spoke to Paul Dance - very helpful.
Looks like another mis-build - dealer will be fitting the correct step this week.
Their vehicle sign-off could do with some improvement - this is the second mis build on this vehicle, they also "forgot" to fit the rear ladder.


----------

